# 7800 rear der. any changes ?



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I just got a used Dura-Ace rr der. off e-bay ,noticed some have a black inner cage & the 1 I got is silver,has there been any changes to these


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe the 9-speed DA RD-7700 has the silver part you're talking about. I've never seen a RD-7800 with one that wasn't black. I have three. All black. Does it look like this:


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I also have a 7700 on my Merckx Corsa 01 , & a 7800 on my Merckx Leader, the ebay pic is definitely a 7800 that the seller posted but has a silver inner cage not black like the other 7800 Ive seen on mine & other ebay pics,wondering if its an earlier model or the seller switched them out for whatever reason , hoping some1 here might know


----------

